# Cat flap recommendations?



## Snowy Celandine (17 January 2014)

I have two rescue cats and an elderly Burmese and they are all being troubled by an itinerant tom. He stays away for weeks and then reappears and attacks all my cats. So far between them we have had three damaged eyes, a badly broken tail (in several places) and many scratches and other flesh wounds. It is distressing to see my cats attacked like this and is also costing me a fortune in vet's bills so I would like to buy a cat flap that will only allow my own cats into the house.

I have tried to catch the stray by feeding him but he won't show himself so I can't tame him. I have also tried catching him using a dog crate baited with cat food but he is too suspicious to fall for that trick. If I could get him I would have him neutered if he had no chip. If he did I would try to return him to his owner and suggest that they have him neutered because he is in poor conditon, very thin and scraggy looking.

Has anyone got any recommendations for a good, strong cat flap that will withstand being repeatedly head-butted and 'punched' by the tom cat?  He has broken one cat flap already because he is so determined to get in. Oh, and he also sprays in the house which is quite unpleasant too


----------



## cptrayes (17 January 2014)

I caught a hostile feral using a baited rabbit cage trap. It worked a treat. I caught one of my own the first night, then got the other. They cost about £30 from a farm supplies store.

Cat flap wise pets at home sell them where only the cat with the key on its collar can get in.


----------



## debsandpets (17 January 2014)

We had one of those cat flaps, but within a month the next door neighbours Siamese Tom cat had broken in and the flap in the process - I wouldn't bother with another one ................. He was a vile cat, and as soon as we got rid of the cat flap, my cats were 100 times happier and more settled instantly.
Sorry to hear of your cats probs with the intruder ...............


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 January 2014)

You can get flaps that only let certain microchip numbers in (I believe you programme the microchip numbers of the cats you want to let in, into the flap). This would be great if your cats are microchipped and it's sturdy. I haven't seen one in the flesh, so I can't advise on it's toughness, but might be worth looking into.

We have caught ferals before using sardines in tomato sauce. It was recommended by our local cat rescue as the most tempting bait.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (17 January 2014)

Ah, thank you everyone. Will get some sardines and a rabbit trap if that might work! I've got a big farm supplier nearby so will try there.  I like the idea of the microchip operated cat flap but have just Googled them and they are £80 so I think I will try to trap the intruder first. We certainly can't carry on as we are because one of my cats is a timid rescue and she is bearing the brunt of the attacks and it is sad to see her miserable


----------



## pippixox (17 January 2014)

i don't think any cat flaps are that strong- even the microchip ones. my mum used to have cats shut in the kitchen at night, as she was scared foxes would eat them- but the boy was able to open it with enough headbutting 
i presume you have an indoor litter try and they don't mind mostly being it? i think the only safe option is to block the flap completely until you hopefully catch it- even then you cant guarantee if you find the owner they will do anything- even neutering might not stop his behavior.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (17 January 2014)

Any plastic flaps will give eventually including the chip ones.

My last rescue cat was a thug & when we had to keep him in for anything, a large metal biscuit tin was screwed (yes - screwed) into the door covering the whole of the flap & surround.
We'd previously tried gaffa taping it, but he still ripped it off & smashed the flapm despite it being locked bothways - this was done in a blink as he charged it!

Another feral got in once by smashing it down - we went through 5 flaps in less than 3 months, before I screwed the tinlid overit & he had to ask to come in or go out instead. We got a plastic cat house for him & it went under a bush in the garden, tho he soon learned to come when whistled for, but this wont help your cats currently as they could be attacked outside.

OP, best bet is to trap cat (seems you have already got good advice on this)  - good luck!


----------



## cptrayes (17 January 2014)

This is it
http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/rabbit-trap


----------



## Snowy Celandine (17 January 2014)

pipixox - yes, I've got an indoor litter tray which my old cat definitely uses and I think my young one is ok with it but the timid cat doesn't like it and wees in the sink or on the blankets so she is obviously stressed. I lock them all in the utility room at night so that I can keep cats and dogs separate (and also guinea pigs) so there isn't enough room for another litter tray with all their beds, food & water bowls and toys in there as well. Stressy cat has never used a litter tray though so I am not sure she would use one even if I had several down.

TFF, thanks for that advice. No point in buying another cat flap I guess if it is likely to get broken again.  I am trying again tonight to catch the feral boy, so fingers crossed. He is very wary though and I am not convinced he will even come in if he spies my trap


----------



## Snowy Celandine (17 January 2014)

Thanks cptrayes.  That looks ideal. It's a small scrawny cat so will fit perfectly well in there I think. I don't want to harm the cat, just trap it so that I can take it to the shelter to be neutered and, hopefully (unless it's chipped), re-homed somewhere far away from here!


----------



## cptrayes (17 January 2014)

Snowy Celandine said:



			Thanks cptrayes.  That looks ideal. It's a small scrawny cat so will fit perfectly well in there I think. I don't want to harm the cat, just trap it so that I can take it to the shelter to be neutered and, hopefully (unless it's chipped), re-homed somewhere far away from here!
		
Click to expand...

It works fine, just don't catch your own - mine was literally spitting mad 


We left it baited with cat food in an outhouse that we knew the feral cat was sleeping in.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (17 January 2014)

How odd that you asked this question today I'm having a very similar problem my two 16 old girls are now too scared to go out due to a tabby that is coming visiting. I don't think it is a stray but not sure and I've tried chucking water over it but usually miss. 

It has been in my house at least twice at 2am in the morning when I've woken up to a screaming match in the kitchen - it have given my heart a good workout! Now I have to lock the flap at night and put my kitchen bin in front of it too. I was woken up last night from the banging as it was trying to get in. One of my cats keeps getting a stress related cystitis and I think it might be due to this cat as she has been fine but had another bout this morning. 

I might have a go at trapping the damn thing now I've read this just to check out whether it is a stray or not.


----------



## touchstone (20 January 2014)

I go t my hubby to make an extra flap that covers our cat flap from the inside, so I can effectively block it off completely overnight. It has worked for us, I also got the feral that was hanging about neutered, and I feed him in the shed so he doesn't attempt to come in the house.  He knows to visit when mine are locked in so it is a win win situation for me.


----------



## skewbaldmillie (11 April 2014)

There was a cat doing that to ours for a while, really hurting him two broken bones ( one paw one tail) and many other problems. If your cats are small and the other cat is big you could purchase a small sturdy one that it couldnt get through


----------

